# 40 gallon



## TDOliphant (Mar 26, 2017)

Been a while since I've posted. This is my 40 dirted tank. Lighting is led 55 3 watt, no co2 or ferts just yet. Dosing metricide daily for carbon. Plants are bacopa australis, wisteria, purple cobamba, red tiger lotus, anubias nangi, anubias frazieri, indica, monte carlo, staurogyne repens, cryptocoryne wendtii, cryptocoryne parva, ludwigia repens,hygrophila corymbosa and creeping jenny. Sure I'm missing something in there.


----------

